
Real-time VC funds and Startups tracking – Parsers VC - ehurynovich
https://parsers.me/pars/funds/
======
ehurynovich
Hello there,

I am glad to show you our real-time VC fund tracking product. We collect
information about new startups in the venture capital portfolio, changes in
the fund team, all fund news directly from websites, social media pages and
other sources. Every day we analyze over 100,000 sources of information and
provide our clients with real-time data.

Investors can watch how the activity of funds grows every day. Analytics by
country, industry, startups and receive real-time information on new deals.
You don't need to wait for weekly, monthly or quarterly reports. We provide a
report daily, hourly.

Startups can find suitable venture capital funds in the region, choose active
funds that continue to work in this difficult time. Then contact the venture
fund by email, phone, website or social media page.

Companies can see startups that have just raised investments and offer the
right services, products at the right time. These are the hottest leads.

Data aggregators can get full access to a database of venture capitalists,
team members, startups, news and daily updates of new deals.

We collect 15% more VC deals than Crunchbase and 30% more than Pitchbook.

Comparative table of the number of startups in the portfolio of venture funds
from providers Parsers VС, Crunchbase, Pitchbook -
[https://parsers.me/comparison-of-vc-fund-aggregators-
crunchb...](https://parsers.me/comparison-of-vc-fund-aggregators-crunchbase-
pitchbook-with-parsers-vc/)

